# True Hiphop is not dead yet



## abusiveDAD




----------



## Rainstar

But fake hip hop is flourishing


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

It was never dead. People just don't want to put in the effort to seek out other purveyors of the art form. I've been a hip hop head since 93....age of 12....I'm many winters older now and from the beginning I always sought out 1. What appealed to my sensibilities 2. What actually sounded like dope sh*t.
There have always been amazing artists/emcees/producers out there representing the side the radio and labels and whatnot don't want you to hear.

These guys aren't my flavor but I appreciate that it's left of center. Salute.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

Case in point.


----------



## Jroo

I agree, hip hip isnt dead but you have to dig to find great artists. the bar is set much lower on the commercial/radio stuff and it is so much easier to flood the market with music content. I hate to show my age, but I came up on late 80's, 90's, and early 2000's hip hop. The biggest difference was the lack of internet. Even back then you could dig and find undiscovered or hidden talent, but the stuff had to be good to get pushed out. With a 15 year old son, I listen to his and he listens to my music. We have spirited father son debates about which is better and why. I have to say, about 90% of what he listens to, I dont like. The other big difference I see is on the production side. Yes, my music was sample based but producers actually would dig in the crates. Producers sat and listened to records from multiple genres. People understood music, many were musicians and could play instruments. Today, if you are handy with a computer program like my son, you can make a beat.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

Jroo said:


> I agree, hip hip isnt dead but you have to dig to find great artists. the bar is set much lower on the commercial/radio stuff and it is so much easier to flood the market with music content. I hate to show my age, but I came up on late 80's, 90's, and early 2000's hip hop. The biggest difference was the lack of internet. Even back then you could dig and find undiscovered or hidden talent, but the stuff had to be good to get pushed out. With a 15 year old son, I listen to his and he listens to my music. We have spirited father son debates about which is better and why. I have to say, about 90% of what he listens to, I dont like. The other big difference I see is on the production side. Yes, my music was sample based but producers actually would dig in the crates. Producers sat and listened to records from multiple genres. People understood music, many were musicians and could play instruments. Today, if you are handy with a computer program like my son, you can make a beat.


Yeah the game has changed in ways that aren't always great. We are likely close in age so we share sentiments. The same way kids feel about Migos or whomever today, I felt like my friends felt about Bone (whom I didn't like...I leaned towards 3-6) Drake today was Nelly on 02 (horrible times) Puffy and Mase were the '97 version of today's Lil Uzi and whomever else. The balance has always been there....urban radio is still just as stagnant as it was 20+ years ago.

The internet was a blessing and a curse...it opened the world up of music exponentially but also destroyed its borders and the necessity for real creativity. I had to WORK to find Company Flow and had No Limit tamped down my throat. The dark ages lol


----------



## spwath

Jroo said:


> I agree, hip hip isnt dead but you have to dig to find great artists. the bar is set much lower on the commercial/radio stuff and it is so much easier to flood the market with music content. I hate to show my age, but I came up on late 80's, 90's, and early 2000's hip hop. The biggest difference was the lack of internet. Even back then you could dig and find undiscovered or hidden talent, but the stuff had to be good to get pushed out. With a 15 year old son, I listen to his and he listens to my music. We have spirited father son debates about which is better and why. I have to say, about 90% of what he listens to, I dont like. The other big difference I see is on the production side. Yes, my music was sample based but producers actually would dig in the crates. Producers sat and listened to records from multiple genres. People understood music, many were musicians and could play instruments. Today, if you are handy with a computer program like my son, you can make a beat.


I disagree.
Some modern, popular people, like Kanye, have amazing samples from all different ggenres.
The ending of "New Slaves" samples a random group from scandanavia or something, and thats just one example. Kanye has some great samples.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

I've never been a Kanye fan....I've learned that most of the beats of his that I liked weren't even fully produced by him or his beat at all (Flashing Lights, Touch the Sky, etc.) He's not my go to, personally, when I think of thise who truly have an ear for finding music and knowing how to repurpise it into something completely different and fresh. 

Madlib 
The Alchemist
J Dilla
9th Wonder
Black Milk....etc.

These are just a small taste of producers who can take obscure stuff and split your wig.


----------



## gijoe

SheepishLordofChaos said:


> It was never dead. People just don't want to put in the effort to seek out other purveyors of the art form. I've been a hip hop head since 93....age of 12....I'm many winters older now and from the beginning I always sought out 1. What appealed to my sensibilities 2. What actually sounded like dope sh*t.
> There have always been amazing artists/emcees/producers out there representing the side the radio and labels and whatnot don't want you to hear.
> 
> These guys aren't my flavor but I appreciate that it's left of center. Salute.


So true, and I've said similar things for years. This goes for all musical genres, if you are expecting the radio, and pop culture to feed you good music, then you deserve bad music. More artists today have access to the tools to make music, and with that there is a lot to weed through, but there is more great music now than ever before. 

This isn't new, even in the 50's-70's there was a lot of crap music, and you actually had to care enough to seek out what was appealing. Plenty of those oldies/classic rock bands weren't very good, they were just very popular.


----------



## lingling1337

Merkules that's not even a threatening way to hold jumper cables what are you doing bro


----------



## lingling1337

SheepishLordofChaos said:


> I've never been a Kanye fan....I've learned that most of the beats of his that I liked weren't even fully produced by him or his beat at all (Flashing Lights, Touch the Sky, etc.) He's not my go to, personally, when I think of thise who truly have an ear for finding music and knowing how to repurpise it into something completely different and fresh.
> 
> Madlib
> The Alchemist
> J Dilla
> 9th Wonder
> Black Milk....etc.
> 
> These are just a small taste of producers who can take obscure stuff and split your wig.


This is true, Kanye is definitely my style but he doesnt show the depth of something like a Beat Konducta record from Madlib.

You're spot on with those rec's and if you check out projects that these guys, Madlib and Alchemist especially, produce on, you can find some great rap. Freddie Gibbs, MF DOOM, Conway the Machine, Benny the Butcher just off the top of my head. Roc Marciano has been releasing fire lately too. IMO the state of hip-hop is great rn.

EDIT: Blu also. the Miles Davis album with Exile is a top 10 for the year for sure.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

lingling1337 said:


> This is true, Kanye is definitely my style but he doesnt show the depth of something like a Beat Konducta record from Madlib.
> 
> You're spot on with those rec's and if you check out projects that these guys, Madlib and Alchemist especially, produce on, you can find some great rap. Freddie Gibbs, MF DOOM, Conway the Machine, Benny the Butcher just off the top of my head. Roc Marciano has been releasing fire lately too. IMO the state of hip-hop is great rn.


Our tastes certainly run parallel. Conway and Benny are my "new school" go-to music right now....I love that menace in my hip hop...reminds me of Sean Price (my all time favorite) I spend time always looking for new things to hear...it is cool now because like stated before it's easier to find stuff these days given how accessible it all has become. I just take the same tenacity I had at 15 and a bit of patience to discover gems. 

If there are folks out here that aren't fans of lyrics but love beats...I can point you to some dope guys who make things that will sound excellent on your system....and they put their music up in high quality formats.

Hip hop catches a lot of unnecessary strays imo and I've always viewed it as a thinly veiled way to speak about particular groups without having to take ownership of some f**ked up viewpoints openly.


----------



## spwath

How about Busdriver though. He has some nice beats, and that flute in Imaginary Places is pretty sick


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

spwath said:


> How about Busdriver though. He has some nice beats, and that flute in Imaginary Places is pretty sick


Busdriver has some ill stuff too. Imaginary places was insane. He played with that beat with his flow in a dope way. Paris did that beat though, he shouts him out on the track

Like De La and Doom did on Rock Co Kane flow.

Speaking of which Jake One....another sick ass producer


----------



## Jroo

th


SheepishLordofChaos said:


> Madlib
> The Alchemist
> J Dilla
> 9th Wonder
> Black Milk....etc.
> 
> These are just a small taste of producers who can take obscure stuff and split your wig.


I 100 percent agree and this speaks directly to my point. These producers put time into the craft and do the crate digging. There is nothing better than a Dilla beat and I am amazed by how many of these guys can hear an obscure song and see the potential for the sample. 9th is another one like that. We can also agree that as good as this list is, this isnt what the young folks are gravitating to these days. There is a lot of crap that is getting pushed out.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

Jroo said:


> th
> I 100 percent agree and this speaks directly to my point. These producers put time into the craft and do the crate digging. There is nothing better than a Dilla beat and I am amazed by how many of these guys can hear an obscure song and see the potential for the sample. 9th is another one like that. We can also agree that as good as this list is, this isnt what the young folks are gravitating to these days. There is a lot of crap that is getting pushed out.


Nail on the head. Manipulation at a high order. They push the messages they want to push whether it's gross consumption in the late 90s to the mid 00s to the drug using of the last decade to now. 

I also miss liner notes lol. Finding out who 88 keys, hi-tek and Shawn j. Period are...Questloves' epic storytelling regarding each track on a Roots album. Shame these kids miss some of that but, admittedly, they reap a ton of other benefits. It's dope that your son has an interest in the music you came up on


----------



## lingling1337

spwath said:


> How about Busdriver though. He has some nice beats, and that flute in Imaginary Places is pretty sick


Thats an old AF song lmao I remember that from Tony Hawk 3 or something.


----------



## spwath

lingling1337 said:


> Thats an old AF song lmao I remember that from Tony Hawk 3 or something.


Tony Hawks underground.
Yeah, 2001 or 2002 I want to say

He still makes music today though, haven't listened to it though


----------



## KillerBox

When I was a kid, I didn't like LL Cool J but, loved Ice-T rhymes.

Now with better sound systems, I find myself listening to LL Cool J more that Ice-T. I still love Ice-T words but his recordings sound almost mono and LL Cool J recordings sound great!

Examples:











So I love listening to your suggestions on new Hip Hop artists because I am old!


----------



## abusiveDAD

Hell i am 39


----------



## Theslaking

Conway isn't new. Just new to Shady records. 

If you like that raw stye check out Reddy Baby on YouTube

I agree that labels and self promotion put out stuff that annoys. Some really good mainstream artist get tossed to the side by purist (or self proclaimed).

Let's take NLE Choppa and Dababy. They have some truly excellent tracks, (Dababy has a couple excellent albums) some not even on their albums that will never get heard because people are so annoyed with the mainstream releases.

J.Cole might be the best story rapper of the last decade but everyone is sick of his mainstream songs so he gets no b-side airplay. 

Does Dave East ever come across top tracks?


----------



## lingling1337

Theslaking said:


> Conway isn't new. Just new to Shady records.
> 
> If you like that raw stye check out Reddy Baby on YouTube
> 
> I agree that labels and self promotion put out stuff that annoys. Some really good mainstream artist get tossed to the side by purist (or self proclaimed).
> 
> Let's take NLE Choppa and Dababy. They have some truly excellent tracks, (Dababy has a couple excellent albums) some not even on their albums that will never get heard because people are so annoyed with the mainstream releases.
> 
> J.Cole might be the best story rapper of the last decade but everyone is sick of his mainstream songs so he gets no b-side airplay.
> 
> Does Dave East ever come across top tracks?


OK I know you're being real specific but let's never ever bring up J Cole in an "underrated rappers" discussion lmao. No one's sick of his ****... Platinum with no features my Nathan.

Ill give that to Choppa and Dababy tho. I had to get over their cringe radio **** to enjoy a couple tracks from them.

EDIT: Didn't feel Reddy but Sauce Walka was a good feature, checking him out rn.


----------



## Theslaking

lingling1337 said:


> J Cole in an "underrated rappers"


I didn't say or suggest that. I said and suggested his radio stuff was oversaturated and overplayed. Many off the adults I know think he's turned in to a new style rapper because of this which is very far from the truth. Hence my initial statement.


----------



## lingling1337

Theslaking said:


> I didn't say or suggest that. I said and suggested his radio stuff was oversaturated and overplayed. Many off the adults I know think he's turned in to a new style rapper because of this which is very far from the truth. Hence my initial statement.


Lol chill man it's all good.


----------



## Theslaking

I'm always chill. Iceberg Slim's my uncle. 

I just don't want an underrated conversation to start when that will completely miss the point I was trying to make.


----------



## lingling1337

Yeah people's music taste sucks, that'll be a problem always.


----------



## SloVic

MF DOOM supposedly died... RIP either way
Can't say how many times I've listened to MM.. Food


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

SloVic said:


> MF DOOM supposedly died... RIP either way
> Can't say how many times I've listened to MM.. Food



One of the best ever. I miss him already.


----------



## SloVic

SheepishLordofChaos said:


> One of the best ever. I miss him already.


Yeah for sure. If someone were to ask me who the best living rapper was I'd likely have said DOOM but now I don't know. Any true hip hop fan I know loves him, definitely a loss for the community.


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos

SloVic said:


> Yeah for sure. If someone were to ask me who the best living rapper was I'd likely have said DOOM but now I don't know. Any true hip hop fan I know loves him, definitely a loss for the community.


Well said. Bar for bar there are very few in his class. A true alien on the mic.

This is #3 for me on hip hop losses....06 with Dilla, '15 with Sean Price and now today. I'm tired now.


----------



## sprsonc

Don’t forget about R.A. The Rugged Man & R.E.K.S.!


----------



## Lou Frasier2

abusiveDAD said:


> Hell i am 39


hahahahahaaahah im 54 bro, soon to be 55 ,I still like some good rap music, even some of todays stuff ,your a youngster ,


----------



## SloVic

sprsonc said:


> Don’t forget about R.A. The Rugged Man & R.E.K.S.!


I'd always heard he was good and liked him on the handful of features I had heard him on. Dude definitely has skills...


----------



## Cisco473

abusiveDAD said:


>


 “how they take nip from us and leave us with 69” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don THOTS




----------

